# Genesis Problems



## Zuzu88 (28/8/14)

Howzit guys? I need some help please. I have a Prometheus by Grand Vapor and it's a beast. It chucks the vapour, fairly easy to build but just doesn't wick efficiently. I built a 0.8 dual tiger coil and it was insane. I used cotton and a day later it just doesn't wick. The coils aren't too tight on the wick. I don't have a pic cos I ripped it apart to rebuild. I also need some advice on using mesh . as soon as I fire it chucks vapour and then a flame.....


----------



## kevkev (28/8/14)

I had a Kraken that I used for a day or two. Had the same problem. 

What worked for me was a single microcoil and cotton.

Make sure the cotton fits quite loosely through the wick hole and that the wick hole points downwards when vaping. I am sure that other users who are more familiar with Genesis style atomizers would help you sort this out quick quick.

I never tried with SS mesh though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (28/8/14)

Did exactly what u said... Dual coil micro with cotton... 3 fabulous hits then dry burn


----------



## kevkev (28/8/14)

That sucks man. Sure someone that has used Genesis style will help.


----------



## Zuzu88 (28/8/14)

I hope so... Would be awesome. E to get this thing right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/8/14)

Buddy i have a Kraken. Had the same problem and tried any possible coil and wick. I was always getting dry hits. 

I drilled my holes to 3mm and now my kraken is my best rda ever. This thing never gets a dry hit and im a chain vaper. 

This advice will help you a lot and its quick to drill out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/8/14)

Oh ja make 2mm or 2,5mm coils. And cut your wick off in the middle of the tank. But you have to drill the holes to 3mm or that rda will never work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/8/14)

I used genesis attys for a long time. best wicking is ss rope with some cotton. worked perfectly with a 1.5mm airhole

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (29/8/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I used genesis attys for a long time. best wicking is ss rope with some cotton. worked perfectly with a 1.5mm airhole
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Im not talking about the air holes. The wicking holes!


----------

